# Nib Preference



## rtjw (Oct 27, 2005)

I have been working on a pen and hopefully will have one ready within a week or two that I will be calling "Crush" It has nothing. It will not be made out of a pen kit.

I finally figured out everything today and hope to have a prototype done soon. I will be making a prototype that will not be drilled and have the parts in it to show everyone soon. Will hopefully have it ready for the guys tomorrow.

I owe thanks to Bruce for help with it. The CAD program worked somewhat well.

The question is, what nib do you prefer in a fountain pen? I will be using the Namiki nib. I cant say which one because I dont want any copies made.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 27, 2005)

Guess I am a little different than most folks...but what the hey!!  It wasn't on your poll; but my favorite FP nib is a 1.5Â± mm calligraphy nib.  The one I have been using has a straight cut; but I am trying to find one with an oblique cut.  IIRC, Anthony also likes a similar nib??


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 27, 2005)

Italic ! [] But whatever you choose, it has to flow.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 27, 2005)

Johnny--I've been working rather closely with the Sales Director from Omas for awhile now.  According to insider industry publications, approximately 80% of all nibs purchased are medium.  A small percentage are re-ground to the specifics such as Randy and Anthony indicate.  Also, the Namiki medium is close to a Bosh fine.  In fact, the Asian nibs across the board are about one grade finer than the European nibs.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 28, 2005)

Lou,

It is for the reasons you stated that I went with a broad nib vote as he specificaly stated an Asian nib.

Ryan


----------



## btboone (Oct 28, 2005)

I voted Medium.  Can't wait to see the pen.


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 12, 2006)

I think the medium is the best of both worlds. The fine is just too small and the large is just, you guessed it, too large. [^]


----------

